# clean mop



## upsman (Apr 23, 2014)

Hello! this past Sunday I smoked a ham for the first time and used a mop to baste it and afterwards put the mop in the dishwasher and then let it soak in a scalding hot water bath and rinsed and squeezed out all of the water and let it hang to dry and it still has the basting sauce smell to it and was wondering if it would be safe to use on my next basting smoke. seems a waste to trash it and get a new one each time being a nice wood handled one and all? comments much appreciated


----------



## foamheart (Apr 23, 2014)

Dawn dishwashing liquid gets nearly all of the oil out, then I put mine in a plastic bag in the freezer.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Apr 23, 2014)

that's one of the reasons I don't use a mop..  the other reason is it MOP's all the seasoning/rub off...   If your mopping sauce doesn't have big chunks in it..  just pour it in a water bottle and bore a little hole in the cap....  just squeeze the sauce onto your meat ...  you can hold your finger over the hole to shake it up before each squeeze....  when done just throw the bottle out...  easy clean up ...


----------



## venture (Apr 23, 2014)

I don't mop any more?

But if it is a cotton mop.  Properly cleaned.  And totally dried out?  I wouldn't lose any sleep over it.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## upsman (Apr 24, 2014)

yes it a cotton mop and thank you all for the comments and suggestions. I feel a little at ease now about using it again. the sauce I used was Jeff's maple sauce for injecting recipe and was a little thick when I added some of the dry rub to it as well, and the mop worked good! .


----------



## ziggybrew (Apr 24, 2014)

Another way to not fear moisture: StarSan. It is a natural sanitizer used in home brewing. Some equipment dose'nt get enough ventilation so we rinse with StarSan. Also great for keeping bacteria out of camelback bladders, hoses, etc. Almost tasteless. Buy at homebrew/wine making shops.

Relax, I'm one of the good guys.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 24, 2014)

If you're going to use a mop (I don't)------

How about Silicon Mops??----Easy to clean, Dishwasher safe.

Bear


----------



## venture (Apr 24, 2014)

As much as I fought it, I love the silicone brush in Bear's post.

If there is such a thing as a silicone mop?  Moppers should give that serious thought.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 25, 2014)

Venture said:


> As much as I fought it, I love the silicone brush in Bear's post.
> 
> If there is such a thing as a silicone mop?  Moppers should give that serious thought.
> 
> Good luck and good smoking.


OOOPS, Sorry 'bout that Merv.

Silicon "Mop":


----------

